
Show HN: Nicer Wikipedia Reader - sudhirj
https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/wikiflow/id1252582592?mt=8
======
qubex
Since I use both an iPad and an iPhone I am really looking for something that
has user interfaces for both and synchronises across all my devices (such as
Wikipanion+, which is admittedly becoming quite dated).

This looks very pretty though.

